# Argëtim & zbavitje > Sporti nëpër botë >  FC Real Madrid

## The.ReaL

Eshte fakt se 5 golat ne PEACE CUP i kemi pesuar me kokë (nga goditjet e kendit dhe gjuajtjet e lira) kjo tregon se ne mbrojtje jemi ende 0.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## torres_gjilani

- Gjynah o me nxerr Robbenin prej Klubi, :S

- Ja mendon larg Perez. (L)

----------


## presHeva-Lee

zyrtare : robben ne bayern  dhe sneider ne inter 
kan gabu shum rend me heqjen e robbenit reali kjo do ti kushtoj shum

----------


## The.ReaL

Wesley Snejdier eshte shitur per 15 milion euro !  :buzeqeshje: 

Arjen Robben eshte shitur per 25 milion euro !  :buzeqeshje: 



Real Madrid eshte skuadra qe ka shpenzuar me se shumti por edhe ka shitur me se shumti ne kete afat kalimtar.

----------


## Nice_Boy

_Robben mu ka dhimt shum , ka qen një lojtar i dashtun , po cka të i bosh ndoshta vitin tjeter me këtë shitje që ja bëjm Bayern e marim atë fytyr majmunin (Ryberin)_

----------


## strong_07

Reali ka tregu mos respekt per dy lojtaret e shitur te dy jan anku per keq sjelljet e Realit Roben thot _se kam qen i detirushem te dal prej Reali_ a Snajder thot _se Reali e ka trajtuar keq_...

Secili lojtar qe jep maksimumin ne fush per Realin ato do te ken perfundimin shum te keq ne Real shembull si kta dy te fundit

----------


## AIRON^BOY

Robben ishte lojtari me i miri i realit. Ka bere gabimin me te madh reali qe e ka hequr kete lojtar. Pak lojtar jane ne nivelin e tij.

Robben dhe Alonso jane lojtrat qe kisha respekt te reali. Plehrat si ronaldo nuk vlejn dy lek.

----------


## FcBrC

ahahah qeshtu o kurr t'hish kredi , kredia e keqe o :P


rrofshin prostitutkattt!

----------


## torres_gjilani

- Pun e kryme ka qen kjo !. 

Lloj shkëmbimi Robben- Ryber.!

----------


## ismani

skuadra me katastrofale e planetit do te jete kjo kete vite ac milan dhe o.marsej do ta shpartallojn kete klub mbretror cka fiton tituj me ane te referve barca perseri kampion edhe pse nuk jam tofoz i kesaj ekipe por jam i sigurt se rezultati kete vite do te jete 2-3 per barcelonen ne s.bernabe qe do te thote 2-12 sepse keni shpenzuar me shum se 200 miljone euro matematika tregone

----------


## The.ReaL

Kemi disa budallenj qe bejne hopa-topa ketu por nuk ja u zem per te madhe  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## no name

> 





> KA me u lodh RAUL'i tu ngrit Kupa sivjet  (L)


_Euu bre kup të fortë keni fitu.  (Qyyy sa qenkan gzu këto hahaha)_




> Robben iku me duket ne Bayern per 25 mio eurooo ***  e beri perez tashi..


_Iku, iku. Hajt tash ndëroje edhe këtë nick, vëndoje të asaj prostitutkës të Portugalisë lol. 'Ronalda' të ngjan më shumë se 'Ronaldo'._

----------


## Robben

> [I]
> _Iku, iku. Hajt tash ndëroje edhe këtë nick, vëndoje të asaj prostitutkës të Portugalisë lol. 'Ronalda' të ngjan më shumë se 'Ronaldo'._


Joo skam nevoj ta ndrroj Nickun aj prap me pelqen si lojtar edhe qe nuk luan me per Realin..

----------


## strong_07

Si duket edhe ne ket vit Reali i ka punt me referat referi i ndeshjes Dha nje penallti per Realin me nje aktrim te mir te Raulit kjo shum me nervezon keto referat si referojn uhuuuuu

----------


## FcBrC

auuu strong so kurgjo e re tek reali kejt bota e din ato  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Nice_Boy

68'	[2 - 0]	A. Robben 		
80'	[3 - 0]	A. Robben


Ne Bayern kishte shenu 2 gola..

Kemi bere nje gabim te madh!.

----------


## Vjosa

Po me ate mbrojte qe i pashe realit me duket se do beje  serish party MESSI me shoket e tij do tju degjeneroje me keq se sa na degjeneroi ne Milanisteve Interi

----------


## Robben

> Si duket edhe ne ket vit Reali i ka punt me referat referi i ndeshjes Dha nje penallti per Realin me nje aktrim te mir te Raulit kjo shum me nervezon keto referat si referojn uhuuuuu


Pse fol kot more ??? 

Berja nje vizit Mjekut te syve shoki...

Shikoje ne Minuten 2:20  Golmani nuk e prek topin fare e pastaj thua ske penallti??'









> Po me ate mbrojte qe i pashe realit me duket se do beje  serish party MESSI me shoket e tij do tju degjeneroje me keq se sa na degjeneroi ne Milanisteve Interi


Esht ndeshja e par e Sezonin gjdo skuader ka probleme ne fillim te sezonit mos u ngut..

Pastaj  edhe na Mungoj Pepe e Ramos..

----------


## no name

_Oj Seada hajde urime për fitoren qyl.  Ajo prostitutka 'Ronalda' shumë e mirë, hallall i qoftë e dha penaltinë lol.  (Evvv aq bukuroshe që është dreqja edhe djemt e forumit tonë ka fillu ti bëje për vete lol)_

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

> _Oj Seada hajde urime për fitoren qyl. : p Ajo prostitutka 'Ronalda' shumë e mirë, hallall i qoftë e dha penaltinë lol. : D (Evvv aq bukuroshe që është dreqja edhe djemt e forumit tonë ka fillu ti bëje për vete lol) : @ pp_


 :pa dhembe:   :pa dhembe:   :pa dhembe:  
Ka qejf kur krruhet ajo dreq,po s po qello me ndonje si puna e Barcelones tja luaj njehere lart e poshte,derisa ta fusi ne koma bashke me kete ekip konglomerat.

----------

